# Operating Systems >  Task manger

## reet_dhiman

hello everyone! :Smile:  
what problem can be there in your pc that the task manager i snot able to work? i mean when u press alt+crl+del nothing appears but a message that consult your administartor about registry of your program? plz do help :Confused:

----------


## Sridevichitthu

There might be worms or Spyware issue ,As the Error statement is not specific am not sure which exactly corrupted on task manager.You can try these following link to fix it.

http://windowsxp.mvps.org/Taskmanager_error.htm
http://www.dougknox.com/xp/utils/xp_taskmgrenab.htm
http://fix-pc-errors.com/regcure2.html

Make sure you use exact relevant link according to the Error message .If you still can't fix the issue.Try creating new user account with Admin right and check whether it works and let me know.

Thanks and Regards,
Sridevichitthu

----------


## Manojks

Follow this steps i dont know it will work or not

Start -> Run, Type gpedit.msc

Choose User Configuration -> Administrative Templates -> System -> Ctrl + Alt + Del options and double click "Remove Task Manager" and choose Disabled Radio button
Press Ok and check whether its coming or not.

Thanks
Manoj :Smile:

----------

